# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الأولى >  Answer the questions

## د.شيماء عطاالله

*Answer the following questions* 

Is Crime a voluntary Behavior  

Write about Victimless Crimes 

What are Mala in se and mala prohibita 
 :Book:

----------


## shimaa fadel

Is Crime a voluntary Behavior
according to the criminological definition of crime ,for the act to be a crime it must be voluntary and the person who does it must also be free from certain forms of complusion

----------


## shimaa fadel

Write about Victimless Crimes
a victimless crime is an offence that is consensual and lacks a complaining ,that there is no victims of crimes such as drug use,gambling and prostitutipon

----------


## shimaa fadel

What are Mala in se and mala prohibita
mala in se is an act that violates the basic values and beliefs of society ,and it is evil in itself
whereas mala prohibita is wrong only because it has been defined as such by the law

----------


## shimaa fadel

Write about Victimless Crimes a victimless crime is an offence that is consensual and lacks a complaining ,that there is no victims of crimes such as drug use,gambling and prostitution
the use of illegal drugs can be seen as a victimless crime in the sense that neither the user nor the seller is likely to report the crime to the police
prostitution.the consensual transaction between prostitutes and their clients typically dont produce complainants

----------


## MAHMOUD ISMAIL

What are Mala in se and mala prohibita 

Definition of crime

a crime is an act that violates the basic values and beliefs of society

mala in se

Natural laws are rooted in core values shared by many cultures. Natural laws protect against harm to persons (murder and assault) or property "theft and  robbery      

Mala prohibita

Statutes are enacted by legislatures and reflect current cultural mores e.g. laws that prohibit marijuana use and gambling

----------


## MAHMOUD ISMAIL

Write about Victimless Crimes 

victimless crime is an offence that is consensual and lacks a complaining ,that there is no victims of crimes such as drug use  and gambling

----------


## mohamed hussien mohamed

-Answer n.1 :-  ( *Is crime a voluntary behavior?* )
yes , according to its criminological concept ,for the act to be a crime ,it must meet the following conditions :-A-the act must be done by a person of competent age.
B-the act must be voluntary ,and the person who does it must also be free from certain forms of compulsion.
C-the act must be intentional.



Answer n.2 :-   ( *write about victimless cirmes..*)
A victimless crime is an offense that is consensual and lacks a complaining participant .
it might be more accurate to refer to victimless crimes as crimes without complainants, because some observers question the idea that there is no victim of crimes such as (drug use,gambling,and prostitution)



Answer n.3 :-   (*what are Mala in se and Mala prohibta ?* )
A-Mala in se means that crime is an act that violates the basic values and beliefs of society. As <murder ,rape,assault>
B-Mala prohibta means a crime that the law ban it . As <marijuana use , gambling >

----------


## Mohamed yousseff reda

Q.Is Crime a voluntary Behavior??

A. Yes for the following reason.. 
The act must be voluntary, and the person who does it must also be free from certain forms of compulsion.








Q.What are Mala in se and mala prohibita?! 
A.Both the positivst and classical schools take a consensus view of crime that a crime is an act that violates the basic values of society.Natural laws are rooted in core values shared by many cultures . Natural laws protect against harm to persons (e.g. murder ,rape,assault) or property (theft.larceny,robbery)	
Statutes are enacted by legislatures and reflect current cultural morals e.g. laws that prohibt marijuana use and gambling










Q.Write about Victimless Crimes??

A. A victimless crime is an offense that is consensual and lacks a complaining that there is no victim of crimes such as druge use ,gambling and ,prostitution

Drug Use: the use of illegal drugs can be seen as a victimless crime in the sense that neither the user nor the seller is likely to report the crime to the police.
Prostitution: The consensual transactionsbettween prostitutesand their clients typically do not produce complainants

----------


## Dalia Zoheir

Write about Victimless Crimes

 A victimless crime is an offense that is consensual and lacks a complaining that there is no victim of crimes such as druge use ,gambling and ,prostitution

Drug Use: the use of illegal drugs can be seen as a victimless crime in the sense that neither the user nor the seller is likely to report the crime to the police.
Prostitution: The consensual transactionsbettween prostitutesand their clients typically do not produce complainant




.Is Crime a voluntary Behavior


The act must be voluntary, and the person who does it must also be free from certain forms of compulsion.



.What are Mala in se and mala prohibita
.Both the positivst and classical schools take a consensus view of crime that a crime is an act that violates the basic values of society.Natural laws are rooted in core values shared by many cultures . Natural laws protect against harm to persons (e.g. murder ,rape,assault) or property (theft.larceny,robbery)	
Statutes are enacted by legislatures and reflect current cultural morals e.g. laws that prohibt marijuana use and gambling

----------


## shimaa fadel

دكتور لو سمحتى انا كنت عايزه اعرف اجابه السؤال ده 
define crime in criminoloogy 
لان انا لقيت ناس مجاوبه اجابات مختلفه عليه وانا مش عارفه مين صح
وياريت كمان لو اجابات باقى الاسئله اللى حضرتك كتبتيها فى الموقع عشان نتاكد من الاجابات 
ياريت حضرتك تجاوبيلنا عليها

----------


## AnanY Adnan

?..Is Crime a voluntary Behavior
*yes..* cause the condition that make the act be a crime ..... the act must be voluntary and the person does it must be free from certain forms of compulsion 



....Write about Victimless Crimes

 A victimless crime is an offense that is consensual and lacks a complaining that there is no victim of crimes such as druge use and gambling 




What are Mala in se and mala prohibita

a)-Mala in se means that the  crime is an act that violates the basic values and beliefs of society
 SUCH as: murder ,rape andassault

B)-Mala prohibta means that the crime that out of nature and cultural mores
such as:  marijuana use and gambling

----------


## abdelrahman abdelaziz

?Is Crime a voluntary BehaviorYes because of 
The act must be voluntary, and the person who does it must also be free from certain forms of 
compulsion

?Write about Victimless Crimes
A victimless crime is an offense that is consensual and lacks a complaining participant .
it might be more accurate to refer to victimless crimes as crimes without complainants, because some   observers question the idea that there is no victim of crimes such as (drug use,gambling,and   )prostitution

?What are Mala in se and mala prohibita
.Both the positivst and classical schools take a consensus view of crime that a crime is an act that violates the basic values of society.Natural laws are rooted in core values shared by many cultures . Natural laws protect against harm to persons (e.g. murder ,rape,assault) or property (theft.larceny,robbery)    
Statutes are enacted by legislatures and reflect current cultural morals e.g. laws that prohibt marijuana use and gambling

----------


## أحمد يوسف الشناوى

yes for the act to be acrime  it mus be voluntary annd the person who dose it must also be free from certain forms of complusion

----------

